# Looking for a plugin...



## happygun (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi all, I _thought_ I previously saw a plugin that automatically creates collection on import, e.g. collection created titled 'import_2015-12-24-1105'. is there such a plugin or did I dream it?!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 24, 2015)

I've never heard of such a plugin and a Google search on 'lightroom plugin collection import' leads to nothing, so you are probably dreaming. If you use the 'Second copy' option to make a backup, the folders in that backup are named like that, so perhaps that's what you remembered? In Lightroom CC you _can_ automatically add imported images to a collection, but you have to pick an existing collection or create a new one yourself.


----------



## DGStinner (Dec 24, 2015)

Adding to a collection on import is part of Lightroom CC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 24, 2015)

That's what I just said...


----------



## clee01l (Dec 24, 2015)

On Import, your last previous imported images are presented in a special collection found in the Catalog panel.  It is named "Previous import".  You can select all of the images in this collection and create a collection in the Collection panel form it. 

You can also create Smart Collections for Images shot in the last day, week, etc.  These dynamic collections can be used to isolate your most recent imports. It is the process that I use to quickly group and identify my most recent imports for post processing.


----------



## happygun (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks all - looks like I was mistaken in thinking there was a plugin that didi this.


----------



## rob211 (Dec 29, 2015)

happygun said:


> Thanks all - looks like I was mistaken in thinking there was a plugin that didi this.


Maybe you mistook something that created folders like that for something that made those into collections. Since you can just drag and drop a folder to make a collection it seems a plugin would be more work, not less, so it's unlikely one ever existed.

This is one of those scenarios where workflow matters; we might be able to provide an alternative if we knew what the goal was. For example, adding "import_2015-12-24-1105" as a keyword would have much the same functionality as a collection. Some use Photo Mechanic to create such keywords using variables, and then once the images are in Lr they can be manipulated into smart collections using that keyword data. Maybe even file renaming, and then a smart collection, could accomplish something similar.


----------



## happygun (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Rob.

The request was prompted by my need to find out which pictures were imported during a previous import. This particular import was of a mass export of images from the OSX Photos app, so covered a wide range of dates. Adding a keyword of 'import YYYYYMMDD-HHMMSS' would be of similar utility, but my particular desire would be for such a process to be automated.

I would assume that the date time of import (or a proxy of such data) must be with the lightroom catalogue as it is possible to sort folders by 'added order'.


----------



## rob211 (Jan 14, 2016)

happygun said:


> The request was prompted by my need to find out which pictures were imported during a previous import. This particular import was of a mass export of images from the OSX Photos app, so covered a wide range of dates. Adding a keyword of 'import YYYYYMMDD-HHMMSS' would be of similar utility, but my particular desire would be for such a process to be automated.
> 
> I would assume that the date time of import (or a proxy of such data) must be with the lightroom catalogue as it is possible to sort folders by 'added order'.


Boy, if that date (date of import, let alone date AND time of import) is in there it's really hard to access. It must be, given the sort option. Maybe calculated, although I can't think of how. I tried some the plugins I have that deal with metadata, and ListView had a "edit date," but I don't think that's it. I didn't see anything else. In any case, if it's that hard to access, best you provide it yourself in a more accessible format.

I would think that the keyword would be best, and just apply it upon import. You could use a preset I guess, but just pasting in the data in the keyword box would be easy. Or simply select all the images in the collection "previous import" and create a collection from that with the date info. I don't think you're gonna get times, since that varies for each file and there is no way to figure that out since it's dynamic. And probably not very useful in any case.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 14, 2016)

It's strange that this isn't more accessible. It must be really hidden, since John Ellis's Any Filter won't filter on it. Yet you can see it for an individual image, in the History panel:


----------

